# Size picture of stig



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here he is. Close to a door knob. As close as I can get him to scale by my self. Let me know what you think. Thanks!

_***Removed oversized picture ****_


----------



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

I did this from my phone. Photobucket said it was resized but it looks big on my phone.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Handome boy!!! He seems sort of curious about what's going on outside...


----------



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Opening the door as giving him the watch command was the only way I could get a picture for sizing.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

He is sure handsome. He could still do some more growing - fill out - as the big pups can take until 2 years old to fully mature.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He's super handsome! There is no way he is 120lbs, though.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's so handsome! 
He looks...well, less than 36" anyway. 


For comparison, this Great Dane we rescued was probably 32" and my husband is 6'2"

_**** Removed oversized picture ****_

Our last GSD was 28" at the wither and he was about the size of your pup


----------



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Last month at the vet he was 121.6 lbs.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Are you able to take a photo of him standing directly in front of you? Or like the one of my husband and the Dane? Just wondering, don't feel compelled to run get more LOL

The reason I ask is, my husband's inseam is 34" and as you can see the Dane's head is closer to his waist. He would not be able to straddle that dog, for instance 

Stig looks like, if you so desired, you could stand over him and straddle him - at least his back...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My male is 27" and a few months ago, met the 'worlds tallest dog' Zeus who stands 44" at the shoulder.
I always hear comments on how big Karlo is, not on this day!!

















Worlds tallest dog meets Karlo Photos by onyxpup | Photobucket


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You know, you can add additional pictures to an existing thread. There are now three different threads to show how big Stig is, which really isn't necessary. Usually people start new threads when they have a new topic to discuss.


----------



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok so I was off lol. I'm not sure how I measured him but upon further review he is 32 and 11/16. Sorry guy. My bad. Lol


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

How are you measuring? By that door, he looks about 27-28"?


----------



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

I went from the ground up his front leg to his shoulder


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

DEVERO2 said:


> Ok so I was off lol. I'm not sure how I measured him but upon further review he is 32 and 11/16. Sorry guy. My bad. Lol


Neato I was guessing 32" when I saw the picture of him by the door and I was right :laugh:! I went and measured our door and the knob is about 38" or so high, so his shoulders would have to be just under the knob to be 36". Don't worry, it's pretty easy to make a mistake since they move around so much.

He makes the door look so shrunken!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I saw the original pic. That dog is no where near 121 lbs or 32" high. That door knob set is very low to the ground, measuring a normal door set would not yield the same measurements. That door set looked about 24" from the ground, very low. I'm not basing this off the dogs height at all - just based on normal door knob heights on doors. 

That dog is a perfectly normal sized GSD, I'm really not sure why the big push to keep posting pics where he looks like a giant? It's great that he's normal sized. He'll live a longer, happier, healthier life because of it.


----------



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rerun said:


> I saw the original pic. That dog is no where near 121 lbs or 32" high. That door knob set is very low to the ground, measuring a normal door set would not yield the same measurements. That door set looked about 24" from the ground, very low. I'm not basing this off the dogs height at all - just based on normal door knob heights on doors.
> 
> That dog is a perfectly normal sized GSD, I'm really not sure why the big push to keep posting pics where he looks like a giant? It's great that he's normal sized. He'll live a longer, happier, healthier life because of it.


I am very glad that you are able to tell me (the owner and person who sees his dog every day) how big my dog is by seeing a picture on the Internet. Makes sense though. I'm sure you are right and me, my vet and others are wrong. Good talk.


----------



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rerun, you are the reason I will probably never post on this site again. All the GSD I see normally are a good sized smaller than Stig. But I'm sure you know more than me.


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

Rerun- how would you know what the dogs height/weight is, have you personally seen the dog or examined the dog? Didn't think so...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I have an OT question; someone removed my pic but it was 800x600 as all my pics are.
I use photobucket and the pics are always automatically resized to 800x600 by default.
Is there a new rule about photos and the size??


----------



## Umm Mohamed (Nov 25, 2012)

As much I can tell...
There is no new rule on pic size..only reminder of admin last November..

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=153939


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Rerun said:


> I saw the original pic. That dog is no where near 121 lbs or 32" high. That door knob set is very low to the ground, measuring a normal door set would not yield the same measurements. That door set looked about 24" from the ground, very low. I'm not basing this off the dogs height at all - just based on normal door knob heights on doors.
> 
> That dog is a perfectly normal sized GSD, I'm really not sure why the big push to keep posting pics where he looks like a giant? It's great that he's normal sized. He'll live a longer, happier, healthier life because of it.


I don't think so, who would have a doorknob at 24"? You'd have to bend down to open the door. It just looks low to the ground from perspective from a very large dog having its picture taken from above and from the top of the door not being present in the photo. And in another photo of stig there was a door in the picture and the door knob was in a normal location and stig's head was still level or higher than it.

And I don't know what happened to the photo because I could have sworn it was 800x600 when I viewed it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Our doorknob is 37". Stig looks to be a good 8-10" below the doorknob (if I remember correctly) 
Making him 28-29".

And yes, my pic was 800-600


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw other pictures of stig where he did look very tall. I made the comment that he looked like a great Dane.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

DEVERO2 said:


> Rerun, you are the reason I will probably never post on this site again. All the GSD I see normally are a good sized smaller than Stig. But I'm sure you know more than me.


I don't see what was so bad about what Rerun said. They just gave an opinion. And certainly nothing to make you leave the forum. It's just one persons opinion. 

Now don't get mad at me too but I didn't think your dog looked to be 121lbs either. My dog is currently 114lbs due to reason I won't go into here.
He had topped out at 120lbs and was overweight (still is).
And he looks WAY bigger than Stig. And Gunner is about 28-29 inches.

Stig looks fabulous though, regardless of what he weighs.
And I'm sure you are right in what he weighs, but he just doesn't look that heavy (in my opinion).


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Our doorknob is 37". Stig looks to be a good 8-10" below the doorknob (if I remember correctly)
> Making him 28-29".
> 
> And yes, my pic was 800-600


Repost it. Maybe it was just an error.


----------



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

I could have sworn the picture was the correct size. Oh well.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

DEVERO2 said:


> I could have sworn the picture was the correct size. Oh well.


If they were from Photobucket then I can see there being issues. It's happened to me a lot lately.
I resize them and they still post at the old size. It's a photobucket problem.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll fiddle with it when I get home, if I have time. We have *errr SANTA has* gifts to wrap


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

There's some new mods, maybe some of them are eyeballing it instead of checking the image info to see if the image is 800x600? I have a really massive monitor so even 800x600 pictures look MASSIVE to me, and I can see how someone could think that the picture is bigger than 800x600. Or if I view pictures on my netbook everything looks way too big for the screen .

Or perhaps a moderator had an old image cashed or something. I don't know, but I'm so sure it was 800x600 because I was fiddling around with it in MSpaint trying to measure Stig.

I thought doorknobs were more standardized but I guess they aren't. Ours are 38" from the floor.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Just to give you an example of how photobucket is messed up, I just uploaded a picture I took. It was set to upload at 800x600. I had cropped the picture before uploading. It uploaded to 792x799 even though it was set for 800x600. I then had to resize it. 

I always check them now. Could have happened to the OP or anyone else.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, that's why I asked that you post the pic of him with the measuring tape - I wanted to show some people and there will always be skeptics.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just to address the picture size issue - for some reason sometimes a linked picture shows up bigger than the size on the website it is linked to - has happened to me a few times. In those cases I need save a copy and resize - the original seems to want to default to the original size. 

So need to check how big the picture shows up once it is linked, not how big it was originally.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Well, that's why I asked that you post the pic of him with the measuring tape - I wanted to show some people and there will always be skeptics.


That's because the vast majority of people tend to overestimate their dog's size and weight.  I like the idea of a photo with measuring tape. I do believe Stig is oversized, but he also looks overweight to me.


----------

